# Small Holster



## Ricks (Feb 4, 2017)

Will this Versacarry OWBBK1 Protector OWB RH Black Leather Holster work with my Beretta 92fs?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Please pardon my apparent snarkiness, but I just cannot understand why you would want to carry your $600.00 pistol in a $20.00 holster.
Further, a holster of the one-size-fits-many persuasion really fits nothing well. Your pistol will not be held securely, and your presentation will not be quick.
Further yet, the very best, properly fitted, off-the-shelf holster similar to the one you indicate, made by Galco, costs about $100.00, but there also are really good, properly-fitted holsters available for less than $75.00.

Oh, yeah... And don't forget that another important part of an effective carry rig is a thick, stiff belt. It's the belt which makes sure that your pistol is where you expect it to be, when you have to go for it in an emergency.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I completely agree with Steve. I'm not sure what your expectations are purchasing a rather expensive handgun, then trusting a $20 holster to protect and secure it. Furthermore, have you been on the Versacarry Website? They list their holsters and suggest which model handguns fit the three different sizes they offer. For example, the Beretta 92 fits their largest which is a size 1.

Notice towards the bottom of their page.

Versacarry Protector Series - Right Handed ONLY - SIZE 1 - Versacarry


----------



## Ricks (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks for all the advice. It's the SS 9mm. I was only trying to see if anyone else has this holster. I have better holsters for all my firearms. I just wanted this one for my Beretta for those times when I don't need a secure holster and want to show off a little more of it.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Ricks said:


> Thanks for all the advice. It's the SS 9mm. I was only trying to see if anyone else has this holster. I have better holsters for all my firearms. I just wanted this one for my Beretta for those times when I don't need a secure holster and want to show off a little more of it.


There are plenty of very good and secure holsters which allow much of the firearm to be visible, but probably not a $20 Walmart special which is designed to fit a plethora of different handguns. The holster might show something to some eyes instead of the Beretta. Not sure about showing off a gun anyway, much less a Model 92.


----------



## Ricks (Feb 4, 2017)

Craigh, what are you trying to say???


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Ricks said:


> Craigh, what are you trying to say???


Get a good quality holster that holds your Hi dollar handgun, NOT a cheap $20(?) one from WalMartia......


----------



## Ricks (Feb 4, 2017)

Blackhawkman said:


> Get a good quality holster that holds your Hi dollar handgun, NOT a cheap $20(?) one from WalMartia......


I already have better holsters for all my firearms that I carry... I was only asking if the one I mentioned would fit my Beretta. Give me a break about this inexpensive holster crap that I will only use occasionally. SMH


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm with the others in regards to obtaining a quality holster that is specific to the gun you want to carry. 

And, I'm a little confused about you wanting a holster that will expose more of your Beretta so that you can show it off. For me, a good holster is all about a proper fit and providing as much security (weapon retention) as possible. 

Even for occasional use, you want the best holster that you can find. At least I do..............:numbchuck:


----------



## Ricks (Feb 4, 2017)

I found the answer to my original question from another website. They were very helpful. I appreciate all your opinions but I want what I want and NO ONE here can change that. I said it before, I have quality holsters for all my carry firearms.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ricks said:


> ...I want what I want and NO ONE here can change that...


OK. Then please explain why you asked for advice and input from this forum's members.

I suggest that perhaps your original post might've provided more information, including your reason for wanting (or considering) that particular holster, and exactly what input or feedback you expected from us.


----------



## Ricks (Feb 4, 2017)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> OK. Then please explain why you asked for advice and input from this forum's members.
> 
> I suggest that perhaps your original post might've provided more information, including your reason for wanting (or considering) that particular holster, and exactly what input or feedback you expected from us.


Here is what I asked, "Will this Versacarry OWBBK1 Protector OWB RH Black Leather Holster work with my Beretta 92fs?"... I only asked if it would work with this particular firearm.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ricks said:


> ...I only asked if it would work with this particular firearm.


Well, to be completely honest, my own answer to that question will still be "No."

It all depends upon the definition of "works with." You seem to have left that up to us.
My own definition is that a properly "working" holster has certain necessary attributes, some of the most important of which the Versacarry OWBBK1 Protector OWB RH Black Leather Holster does not have.


----------



## Ricks (Feb 4, 2017)

Well it has what I need so I will buy one and see if it works for me...


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Ricks said:


> Craigh, what are you trying to say???


Well, if you noticed my "wink" icon at the end of that sentence  , you'd see I was teasing about "who'd want to display a Beretta?" Not meant at all seriously. That's what those little icons are for, so people can more easily tell the frame of mind you had when posting. Your use of three ??? tells me you might have missed or failed to to understand my remarks and the way I said them. No harm.

In my first response, I answered you directly about the Versa website saying their size 1 fit your gun. I even gave you a link to that page so you could read it yourself.

Understand, whether you like it or not, people are just trying to help. They see a new person asking about a Walmart holster in order to show more of a rather expensive firearm, and they assume you're a beginner, then answer appropriately. They don't know you and are just trying to give good advice. Remember the mother watching to parade and remarking to the woman beside her how everyone was out of step except her son? Maybe your wording could have better explained your wants and needs.

As Steve mentioned, that cheap holster connected to a non gun belt could have such a cheap clasp that a little extra belly roll could push it right out on the cement floor. Though your Beretta wouldn't fire, it would certainly be viewed as an unsafe handling of a firearm at most public ranges. It might also mar the finish, so that is excellent advice. Many don't consider the belt. Take advice you don't know and add to your knowledge. Take advice you already know as just that, advice from ordinary guys trying to help.


----------



## Ricks (Feb 4, 2017)

Craigh said:


> Well, if you noticed my "wink" icon at the end of that sentence  , you'd see I was teasing about "who'd want to display a Beretta?" Not meant at all seriously. That's what those little icons are for, so people can more easily tell the frame of mind you had when posting. Your use of three ??? tells me you might have missed or failed to to understand my remarks and the way I said them. No harm.
> 
> In my first response, I answered you directly about the Versa website saying their size 1 fit your gun. I even gave you a link to that page so you could read it yourself.
> 
> ...


I understand and appreciate the help but I said this a few times that I have several quality holsters for all my carry firearms. I just want this one too use occasionally. I'm not some young kid who will be running and jumping around either. It's just that I want a minimal holster just to use once in awhile.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Craigh said:


> ...They see a new person asking about a Walmart holster in order to show more of a rather expensive firearm, and they assume you're a beginner, then answer appropriately...Maybe your wording could have better explained your wants and needs...


Exactly!

Well, anyway, you received the answer you needed, even if not from us, and that's all that counts.

But please remember that when you ask a question here, it works best to give us the most complete information possible, right from the start.


----------



## Ricks (Feb 4, 2017)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Well, anyway, you received the answer you needed, even if not from us, and that's all that counts.
> 
> But please remember that when you ask a question here, it works best to give us the most complete information possible, right from the start.


I would appreciate that you, not offer to help me if I need any more advice. I don't like the way you handled this. I don't have the time to explain myself to some people who can't understand a simple question. LoL


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## specgrade (Jan 17, 2017)

For around $20, buy it and try it out. It will fit the gun but will it fit you?

Good luck, sir.


----------



## Ricks (Feb 4, 2017)

specgrade said:


> For around $20, buy it and try it out. It will fit the gun but will it fit you?
> 
> Good luck, sir.


I got it and it's a pretty tight fit... it needs to be broken in a little. We'll see how it fits after some use. What I like most about it is how close it keeps the firearm against me. It feels like it's not even there...

I like it tho and that's what mostly matters in the end.


----------

